# solution to acne problems



## Standard Donkey (Jan 4, 2013)

step 1: buy melanotan (preferrably from a solid source like labpe)

step 2: use melanotan

step 3: sit in tanning bed and bake that shit off




works like a charm for me, every single time...dries it right out... and i get a sweet tan out of the deal.



side note: i feel like labpe's melanotan II (or just mtII in general) stayed in my system for a long time after i stopped using it.. i havent even gotten halfway through my first vial (have 12 total), and im already as dark as i was last time i used it...7 months ago.


looks like im gunna be dark for a long time


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Jan 4, 2013)

Glad you are liking Labpe's mt2.  It does work like a charm for acne.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jan 4, 2013)

indeed



tanning is also great for tightening up my skin and dropping extra water


----------



## jay_steel (Jan 4, 2013)

you pin this ed right? never really looked into it. also how were the sides at first i heard it makes you feel sick pretty good at first.


----------



## returnofthdragon (Jan 4, 2013)

jay_steel said:


> you pin this ed right? never really looked into it. also how were the sides at first i heard it makes you feel sick pretty good at first.



Only pin once or twice a week once you have loaded. You get used to the sides.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jan 4, 2013)

jay_steel said:


> you pin this ed right? never really looked into it. also how were the sides at first i heard it makes you feel sick pretty good at first.




i pin 2x ed for a first week or two. then like 3x a week after

gives me random boners.. no sick feeling


----------



## Valkyrie (Jan 4, 2013)

Be careful with your dose!  You do not want to end up a vomiting rapist of questionable ethnicity.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jan 4, 2013)

Agentyes said:


> Be careful with your dose!  You do not want to end up a vomiting rapist of questionable ethnicity.





you raise a strong point


----------



## exphys88 (Jan 4, 2013)

Lol


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Jan 4, 2013)

Agentyes said:


> Be careful with your dose!  You do not want to end up a vomiting rapist of questionable ethnicity.



Why not? You have something against people of questionable ethnicity?


----------



## Valkyrie (Jan 4, 2013)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> Why not? You have something against people of questionable ethnicity?





o_0

Good point.  I'm just used to people being able to guess mine fairly accurately.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Jan 4, 2013)

Agentyes said:


> o_0
> 
> Good point.  I'm just used to people being able to guess mine fairly accurately.



Lol


----------



## exphys88 (Jan 4, 2013)

Agentyes said:


> o_0
> 
> Good point.  I'm just used to people being able to guess mine fairly accurately.



Since I started using mt2, I've had multiple people think I was Hispanic, and one lady actually tried to argue w me about it.


----------



## Valkyrie (Jan 4, 2013)

exphys88 said:


> Since I started using mt2, I've had multiple people think I was Hispanic, and one lady actually tried to argue w me about it.



I have a friend that I thought was Mexican until six months after I met him and his MII OD vaguely wore off.

The stuff is awesome though if you can get the dose just perfect.


----------



## returnofthdragon (Jan 5, 2013)

I'm starting to forget what I look like white.


----------



## Johnyb (Jan 5, 2013)

I've been wanting to try this out. How often do you have to hit the tanning bed well doing maintenance? 

I hear it can last a min of three months after you stop injections. Does that sound about right with you guys that have used?


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Jan 5, 2013)

Johnyb said:


> I've been wanting to try this out. How often do you have to hit the tanning bed well doing maintenance?
> 
> I hear it can last a min of three months after you stop injections. Does that sound about right with you guys that have used?




I didn't have to tan much at all to get to my desired color.. I skipped the load phase and just ran a maintenance dose.  Did two 15-20 minute sessions in a tanning bed and was good to go.  Color held without tanning for about 2 months after injections.


----------



## longworthb (Jan 5, 2013)

I'm interested in it for the acne benefits. I tan 2-3 times a week anyways so I'm not really looking for so much of the color. Thanks for the input bro


----------



## cottonmouth (Jan 5, 2013)

Ive used labpe m2t. It worked great... aside from some enlarging of a mole or two.   But hands down the best acne control Ive found is using not using the shitty razors and shaving cream they try to sell today. 

I use proasso cream and a double edge safety razor or a straight edge, a much better shave with a ton less irritation, and cheaper in the long run.


----------



## Valkyrie (Jan 5, 2013)

FWIW when I'm stacked on cycle only accutane keeps me clear.  Since I guess that's what we're supposed to be talking about ITT.


----------



## Johnyb (Jan 6, 2013)

I've been using Acnedren. Works great at 2 caps 2X daily.


----------



## jay_steel (Jan 8, 2013)

Agentyes said:


> FWIW when I'm stacked on cycle only accutane keeps me clear.  Since I guess that's what we're supposed to be talking about ITT.


accutane doesnt dry you out to much or give you issues with your liver when on orals?



Johnyb said:


> I've been using Acnedren. Works great at 2 caps 2X daily.


Isnt that just pantheonic acid?


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 8, 2013)

Nausea
If you have freckles, they will darken as well.
*Darkening of genitals*
Allergic reaction for a small minority


----------



## chocolatemalt (Jan 8, 2013)

jay_steel said:


> accutane doesnt dry you out to much or give you issues with your liver when on orals?



Definitely stresses your liver along with the orals.  I made this mistake last cycle and the bloodwork showed it... won't do that again.



Little Wing said:


> *Darkening of genitals*



Oooooh, kinky!  Unfortunately I've had no such effect after many years (cumulative) use of accutane.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Jan 8, 2013)

the genital-darkening is from melanotan


not sure if it's happened to me... don't spend too much time looking at my dick


----------



## longworthb (Jan 8, 2013)

My dick got darker from not wearing a sock while tanning


----------

